# Killer Aliens (Animal Planet)



## Bentley83 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok.....I was watching this show tonight on Animal Planet and towards the end of the show they had a tegu that got smuggled into our country. The lady had it out and said that they get big and wa in the monitor family. So people like this are uneducated but yet work for the US Wild Fish and Game. I'm just saying stuff like this kind makes me a little pissed off. People need to get their facts straight, including those who work for the government.

Chris


----------



## Marlene (Mar 15, 2010)

Just another reason for me to not watch Animal Planet anymore.


----------



## Charmander (Mar 15, 2010)

I was also watching that last night, much of it was interesting but it was so dramatized it was just stupid but with a name like killer aliens what do you expect


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Mar 15, 2010)

I noticed when they were doing a bit on nile monitors, that a lady said that anyone importing any animals like that should be put in a box and frozen. Would be a strange way to go lol. But I wander if she realizes that pretty much any animal in the pet trade is a non-native species. Those parrots that everyone loves, non-native, ferrite, non-native, I could go on and on. Her dog is most likely non-native. 

I hate ignorant people.


----------

